# Enough??



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

I have bears coming into my bait, I went up last weekend to stock a mother load of a bait. I put out around 400 pounds of food on my bait.This will have sat since last Saturday. I will be getting into the stand on Friday, I can't wait. I will post pictures from the trail cam. What do you think? Enough?


----------



## EmptyNet (Mar 17, 2008)

Dude :lol: :lol:


----------



## EmptyNet (Mar 17, 2008)

Can you say, all you can eat.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Looks like a pile to me! Good luck on your hunt!


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Chuck-O-Rama


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Awesome 8) Is that dog food?


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Dog food, bread, popcorn, slathered in bear crack. I had a bear in last Saturday night, he was nervous, I never had a good shot with my bow. Hopefully the greed factor will kick in and these guys will come in a little easier.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

You do remember the part of your COR that requires you to remove all traces of your bait station within 72 hours of killing a bear? Don't you? You may want to let them eat most of it before you draw back on a big bruin.
:lol: :lol: :lol: 
Otherwise you may wind up with as big of a job cleaning it up as you did hauling it in.

Fishrmn


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Fishrmn said:


> You do remember the part of your COR that requires you to remove all traces of your bait station within 72 hours of killing a bear? Don't you? You may want to let them eat most of it before you draw back on a big bruin.
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> Otherwise you may wind up with as big of a job cleaning it up as you did hauling it in.
> 
> Fishrmn


This is in Idaho the land of the free.....


----------



## elkaholic226 (Feb 13, 2009)

I thought it was illegal to bait in Idaho. your sight looks like my son's room. (alot of munchies and a little smoke) :roll: (which i think is also illegal)


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

elkaholic226 said:


> I thought it was illegal to bait in Idaho. your sight looks like my son's room. (alot of munchies and a little smoke) :roll: (which i think is also illegal)


 :lol: :lol: That is some funny stuff right there. Baiting is legal in Idaho, you can have up to 3 bait sights. Well, wish me luck I am out of here. TO BE CONTINUED......


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

elkaholic226 said:


> I thought it was illegal to bait in Idaho. your sight looks like my son's room. (alot of munchies and a little smoke) :roll: (which i think is also illegal)


 :mrgreen: :mrgreen: Jeez..elkaholic226

Good luck North Slope !!


----------



## elkaholic226 (Feb 13, 2009)

Good Luck North Slope. shoot straight


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Hopefully this year you won't have to draw down on one with your snub nose.


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

thats a lot of bait! bear with a bow? good luck! 
how did you get that up there?


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

I moved my story to the archery section. :wink:


----------

